# Empusa pennata



## Danny. (Jun 1, 2014)

Ootheca was laid 4/28/14 and hatched 5/28/14 a total of 20 nymphs. None stuck, lost 4 the next day.


----------



## Danny. (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Danny. (Jun 1, 2014)

Bad pic of when they first hatched.


----------



## Vlodek (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice! Congrats on the hatch.


----------



## sally (Jun 1, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jun 2, 2014)

congrats danny. these guys are super awesome. i had a male a while back and he was great. unfortunately he mismolted from sub to adult. he lived, but his wings werent very nice to look at.


----------



## Danny. (Jun 13, 2014)

Vlodek said:


> Nice! Congrats on the hatch.





sally said:


> Congratulations


 Thanks Wlodek and Sally!


----------



## Danny. (Jun 13, 2014)

D_Hemptress said:


> congrats danny. these guys are super awesome. i had a male a while back and he was great. unfortunately he mismolted from sub to adult. he lived, but his wings werent very nice to look at.






Thanks D! The first batch has molted to L2 and doing great! Had two oothecas hatch back to back this past weekend. All made it out fine but one that's stuck but still alive and eating!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jun 14, 2014)

That's awesome I'm excited for you


----------



## PlayingMantis (Jun 15, 2014)

That is so wonderful, congrats!


----------



## Digger (Jun 15, 2014)

Happy Father's Day Danny


----------



## Danny. (Mar 21, 2015)

Sharing is caring! Empusa pennata sisters sharing a moth.


----------



## Jay (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow. Looking great. What instar are they at?


----------



## Danny. (Mar 21, 2015)

Jay said:


> Wow. Looking great. What instar are they at?


 Thanks, they're sub adults.


----------



## bobericc (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow great stuff danny! Really like empusa, as it is a portuguese mantis too lol

Do you put nymphs through a cool period? You should make a dedicate caresheet as i recall you having these guys for a few gens now yeah?


----------



## Danny. (Apr 11, 2015)

bobericc said:


> Wow great stuff danny! Really like empusa, as it is a portuguese mantis too lol
> 
> Do you put nymphs through a cool period? You should make a dedicate caresheet as i recall you having these guys for a few gens now yeah?


 I have adults and will be pairing them up this weekend. Hope I get a third generation.


----------



## dmina (Apr 11, 2015)

That is awesome... You have got to be proud of yourself...3 generations.. that is dedication.. Especially since they all die off at the same time of the year...


----------



## Danny. (Apr 12, 2015)

dmina said:


> That is awesome... You have got to be proud of yourself...3 generations.. that is dedication.. Especially since they all die off at the same time of the year...


 Thanks D! I wasn't as dedicated this time around and lost quite a few number of both sexes. I'm confident with remaining adults will keep it going.


----------



## Jay (Apr 13, 2015)

dmina said:


> That is awesome... You have got to be proud of yourself...3 generations.. that is dedication.. Especially since they all die off at the same time of the year...


What do you mean by what you said about die off Dmina? Is the lifespan of this mantis very short - as an adult?


----------



## dmina (Apr 13, 2015)

Danny can probably explain it better the me... Empusa pennata will go into diapause mode when winter arrives and come out of it when spring/summer arrives.

Danny has had them for a while now... I got mine when it was almost adult...


----------



## Jay (Apr 14, 2015)

dmina said:


> Danny can probably explain it better the me... Empusa pennata will go into diapause mode when winter arrives and come out of it when spring/summer arrives.
> 
> Danny has had them for a while now... I got mine when it was almost adult...


Interesting. I have heard of some species requiring a diapause, though I have no idea how this would be done in captive-bred populations. So in captivity, is there a specific instar that you would need to diapause them at, or just when you notice them begin to slow down?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 14, 2015)

Good going with them!


----------



## Danny. (Apr 15, 2015)

I startled the female when I took the pic. Lol. No connection yet, I'll check on them before I go to bed.


----------



## Danny. (Apr 15, 2015)

Male connected, picture taken earlier today.


----------



## baskmantids (Apr 16, 2015)

Congratulations on the successful connection of these, hope everything goes well with you 3rd generation of this species. They are very good look mantid's hope to work with these one day


----------

